# Is HS724 enough for me?



## nZone

First time posting on the forum. Live in Massachusetts. 

We used to live in a condo so we didn't have to do anything after snowstorm. Life was good. We bought a house on the main road in 2011. The sidewalk is about 100' long. The walkway to the house is about 20' long and 4' wide. The driveway width can accommodate two Honda Odyssey, and a total of four cars can be parked in the driveway. A snowblower had never come up in my mind. I could shovel snow, not a problem. It was fine until 2013 Nemo. With the drift, my 4-door sedan car was barely visible and EOD was 3-4' tall. I was dumb too for deciding to leave the shovel in the garage before the snowstorm. Long story short, I was shoveling with my wife from 10am until 7pm straight. I could barely move my arms afterward. A snowblower is in order...

My co-worker suggested a single-stage due to maneuverability, and I liked something small so it met my need. I saw an online deal for Honda HS520AS for around $580 new, free shipping, and plus 2-yr extended warranty (Honda's special). Then I saw the same model at a local Honda authorized dealer (which also sells motorcycles and generators) for about $650. So I decided to support and buy from local dealer. Low and behold, they took me for a ride. I thought I could just go in, swipe my credit card, and walked out with the snowblower. I was wrong, it took 2 hours. It was like buying a car. While filling out the paperwork, the salesguy decided to break the news to me that he will need to charge me $125 for paperwork! I was like WTF! I said fine...I need it for the snowstorm that evening. Then the finance guy harassed me to buy extended warranty. I said Honda is giving out 2-yrs extended warranty for free. He was like "NO FREAKING WAY" because Honda never informed his dealership about it. I told him all you need to do is go to check Honda website. He refused to check Honda website and kept on insisting me paying for the extended warranty. I said NO, just skip the extended warranty thingy and I will fill out information at Honda site for the free 2-yrs extended warranty. I ended up paying about $825 w/tax. So there, the local dealer horror.

So after we got so much snow recently here, I want to get a two-stage (Honda specifically). The HS520AS was fine clearing out the 3'+ tall EOD but I had to work hard and slowly. Do you think Honda HS724 is enough for me? I heard rumor that Honda will be updating their 2-stage blowers? I can wait until September/October to buy it.


----------



## yarcraftman

Nzone,

Sorry to hear about the issues you had with your dealer. I just bought a 724WA (with wheels) last fall and ordered it in March 2014. I have only used it a few times for 1.5 car width drive about 100ft long plus some neighbors and sidewalks etal.

It throws snow like nobody's business high and far, so much so I have to be careful not to hit the neighbors windows/siding etc. I live outside of Detroit and do not get as much snow as you guys in the east coast get. I can tell you the first use though was through 17 inches of snow with 4-5 foot drifts which it handled very well. I was not going fast by any means but it threw all the snow exactly where I wanted it.

It easily throws snow 40 feet away and throws it high as well.

I had some problems which were self imposed with trying to buy some ethanol free gas here which apparently went bad. I bought it from a station that sells ethanol free gas for around $5/gallon and I had problems with my gas and starting. Long story short, I have switched to Tru Fuel and now this thing is a monster and starts with 1 pull even with the below zero temps we have had in Michigan over the last 2 weeks. Some may think I am crazy buying Tru Fuel but I think I will only use a few gallons per year. Plus with paying of $2k for a snowblower I want to take care of it.

I also installed a drainzit tube (see my other posts) to make changing oil easy.

The only difficultly I had is letting the machine do the work. I had an old Ariens 2 stage from the 1970's previous to this and it was slightly lighter and I could simply pull the machine backwards if I wanted. The Honda's have a transmission that when engaged will not allow you to pull backwards. It just took me a little getting used to. I simply put the machine in reverse now and broke the habit of trying to pull back. Which I should mention is a lot easier on my back.

Overall so far I quite pleased with my unit and bought it with intent of having for 30 years, based on the reviews I read.

I would also like to thank Robert @ Honda who is on this site regularly assisting all of us. He is prompt in offering advice and answering questions that some dealers may not know or offer. Honda is lucky to have him!

Good luck with your decision and if I can answer any questions please let me know. There are few others on here over the last year that bought the same unit as well so hopefully they can offer their advice.


----------



## nZone

yarcraftman,

Thank you for sharing your experiences with the HS724. I saw this HS724TA in action clearing the EOD. My EOD is 2-3x higher after a big storm. Do you think HS724 needs help breaking it down with the shovel? 




I'm still debating whether I should go for the wheel or the track. If I go for the track version, it becomes complicated. The local dealer (different one) listed HS724TA for $2299 while the HS928WA listed for $2499 (all sold out by way). A difference of $200. With the experience I had with the local dealer, I'm hesitated to visit another one.


----------



## micah68kj

Welcome to the forum Nzone.
Personally I do believe a 724 would do the job. Some may disagree but I'm just voicing my opinion.
That dealer should have been reported to Honda's mothership.I doubt they'd condone such poor business practices. I'd have walked out when he said $125 for the paperwork.


----------



## charley95

I bought my 724 2 months back and love it. Haven't really had any large amount of snow yet but, I must say it's a beast! The only two things I don't like about is the forward/reverse lever is on the wrong side of the control panel. Second is the chute crank is mounted too low for my liking. I chose the wheeled version over tracks due to less maintenance in the long run. The wheels dig in just fine on mine. If you have the room I would spend the extra $200 and get the 928. I only have enough room in my garage for the 724.


You cannot go wrong with the Honda, I would say it's the best on the market.
You just won't get the bells and whistles like the other brands.


----------



## [email protected]

nZone said:


> While filling out the paperwork, the salesguy decided to break the news to me that he will need to charge me $125 for paperwork! I was like WTF!
> ...
> I will fill out information at Honda site for the free 2-yrs extended warranty. I ended up paying about $825 w/tax. So there, the local dealer horror.
> 
> I heard rumor that Honda will be updating their 2-stage blowers? I can wait until September/October to buy it.


The HS724 is a fine machine. Wheel models work quite well for most flat, paved applications. Track-drive is good for gravel, rough surfaces, or slopes/grades. You can read more here, including a few product reviews http://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/two-stage-snowblowers 

Yikes! Never heard of a $125 paperwork fee. That stinks. Please drop me a Private Message with the name of this dealer. I'd like to research that a bit. 

Honda _NEVER_ charges for extensions of the full factory warranty, period. Sounds like they were trying to sell you some third-party service contract, and _NOT_ a true extension of the Honda factory warranty. Honda does routinely offer warranty extension promotions on certain models during certain times, and all you have to do register it with Honda (fill out a form). That's it.

Finally, it's not a rumor. It is a fact that production of 2-stage Honda snowblowers _is_ moving from Japan to the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC. It is expected this new production will happen this summer, but there are no official announcements of any new models or firm schedule. When there are, I will share all the details here ASAP.


----------



## 43128

i would just have ordered it online and walked out after the paperwork fee part. most dealers are extremely helpful and easy to work with, but some dealers like this one are run by assholes. report the dealer to honda and Robert


----------



## nZone

micah68kj said:


> Welcome to the forum Nzone.
> Personally I do believe a 724 would do the job. Some may disagree but I'm just voicing my opinion.
> That dealer should have been reported to Honda's mothership.I doubt they'd condone such poor business practices. I'd have walked out when he said $125 for the paperwork.


Thanks for the welcoming. 

I guess they sniffed out that I was desperate for a snowblower. I didn't know what went over me that I had to get it that day. There was a foot and half forecast for that evening, but still...someone took me for a ride and I went along -- dumb.

The 520 (w/ 160cc) could do it but I had to muscle it and fed it 4 inches at a time. And I also believe the 724 will do the job too but I don't want to have to muscle it like I'm doing with the 520. I think that youtube video convinced me over the 724. What about the rumor? Is their any truth to it that Honda will be updating some of their 2-stagers. A GX240 on the 724 would be nice.


----------



## yarcraftman

NZone,

I don't really think you will need to break the piles down with a shovel at the end of your driveway; unless the piles sat long enough to really freeze hard. I just took my time and slowly ate away at piles like in the video. I had a lot of 4 and 5 foot drifts that I had to break down, but that is obviously necessary.

As far as the wheel versus track lots of people have different opinions on this. In addition, I was surprised at the pricing, I thought the track model cost more than the wheeled version.

I opted for the wheel version since that is what I had before and I have some tighter places to maneuver and the wheel version made more sense. Plus, I store my snow blower behind a stored car in my garage. So I wanted to the ability to move the snowblower manually without the engine running since space is really tight behind the car in the garage. 

Most of the reviews I read suggest track for gravel drives, or drives with a lot of incline. I have neither so knock on wood the wheels work fine.

I did read about one neat feature with the track though and that is the ability to adjust the height of the bucket with a lever to get a closer scrape or less so if you had gravel for instance. 

Myself, if you have another dealer I would buy from a dealer because I like supporting local businesses plus they are there when I have a problem. I am fortunate to have a good dealer whom I have done business with before.

As far as out of stock, yes I believe that. My old unit blew up this time last year and once I made a decision to get one I ordered it in March. Now that these units will be made in the USA versus Japan perhaps they will be easier to get from a shipping perspective (not sure).

My dealer only sells a few 2 stage Honda units per year anyway (sometimes one) so ordering it was my best option. The only reason they sell a few is due to cost; not quality.


----------



## nZone

charley95 said:


> I bought my 724 2 months back and love it. Haven't really had any large amount of snow yet but, I must say it's a beast! The only two things I don't like about is the forward/reverse lever is on the wrong side of the control panel. Second is the chute crank is mounted too low for my liking. I chose the wheeled version over tracks due to less maintenance in the long run. The wheels dig in just fine on mine. If you have the room I would spend the extra $200 and get the 928. I only have enough room in my garage for the 724.
> 
> 
> You cannot go wrong with the Honda, I would say it's the best on the market.
> You just won't get the bells and whistles like the other brands.


Can you elaborate more about the maintenance aspect of the wheel vs track? I thought maintaining the correct psi for tires is a pain, and with the track, I don't have to worry about it. I know the 724 can do the job, but the power on that 928... I guess this will be the thing I that will be deciding over the Spring/Summer.


----------



## dhazelton

If you have a paved driveway skip the tracks - they are a bear to maneuver when you get to the end of a run and need to do a 180. I have a tracked HS724 and a wheeled 6 hp that I bought cheap to flip. But I like the tires better and use that machine most of the time.

The 7hp should be enough for you. But it WILL be work though and you can't always take the full 24 inch cut if the snow is wet and heavy. I always try to get the snow removed before the temp gets above 32 as clogging becomes an issue if I don't. I try not to worry about the distance of the throw - if you throw powder high it always ends up back in your face. Many times I prefer to throw it low and not as far. 

I will say that a couple of neighbors with bigger machines (10 hp Toro and Sears) get done faster than I do. There isn't any substitute for horsepower when you start moving snow. But one of them is on his second machine in five years, so you may get what you pay for.


----------



## DaveS

Let me go off a bit on the dealer…. The buyer is always in control- or should be.. unless you let them take control. Always listen to that little voice inside your head that gives you warning signals. I recently went to buy my wife a new iPhone. I couldn't believe all the crap they tried to sling at us… you need this and that, blah, blah, blah. I politely said… "I am hungry and plan on eating shortly. I have no intention to buy anything else except the phone. Sorry but that's what I'm doing." I was out in minutes! Lots of people let themselves get put in those situations… please don't!

I have the HS928TAS. Amazing machine. I'm sure a smaller machine might work… but I like to make sure mine really throws the snow so I don't have 10 feet mountains at the end of the driveway. Also- the track drives are amazing. I have a big hill and have to keep my propane tanks accessible… that thing just plows through everything.


----------



## charley95

nZone said:


> Can you elaborate more about the maintenance aspect of the wheel vs track? I thought maintaining the correct psi for tires is a pain, and with the track, I don't have to worry about it. I know the 724 can do the job, but the power on that 928... I guess this will be the thing I that will be deciding over the Spring/Summer.


I have just read here on the forum that the tracks require some maintenance.
Keeping the proper PSI in the tires is no big deal, I just check them before I use it. If your on the east coast I would opt for the larger 928 and the extra $200 isn't that much more for a larger unit.

Here in central Illinois we don't get the biblical proportion snow falls like they do out east. The extra $200 is a no brainer if I lived out east, plus I don't have enough room in my garage for a 928. I just wish Honda would move that forward/reverse lever to the right. I'm still trying to get used to it after using my old MTD that I had for 28yrs. I'm anxious to try it out with a large snow storm but, that hasn't happened here yet. Only getting 2-3 inches tomorrow.


----------



## DaveS

charley95 said:


> I have just read here on the forum that the tracks require some maintenance.
> Keeping the proper PSI in the tires is no big deal, I just check them before I use it. If your on the east coast I would opt for the larger 928 and the extra $200 isn't that much more for a larger unit.
> 
> Here in central Illinois we don't get the biblical proportion snow falls like they do out east. The extra $200 is a no brainer if I lived out east, plus I don't have enough room in my garage for a 928. I just wish Honda would move that forward/reverse lever to the right. I'm still trying to get used to it after using my old MTD that I had for 28yrs. I'm anxious to try it out with a large snow storm but, that hasn't happened here yet. Only getting 2-3 inches tomorrow.


I just adjusted my tracks for the first time in 10 years. It's easy and for a home owner, even in the North East like me, it doesn't seem to go out of adjustment much. Just need to adjust two nuts in the back to take slack out of the tracks. I don't need to check air pressure ever.


----------



## nZone

[email protected] said:


> The HS724 is a fine machine. Wheel models work quite well for most flat, paved applications. Track-drive is good for gravel, rough surfaces, or slopes/grades. You can read more here, including a few product reviews Honda Snow Blowers and Snow Throwers
> 
> Yikes! Never heard of a $125 paperwork fee. That stinks. Please drop me a Private Message with the name of this dealer. I'd like to research that a bit.
> 
> Honda _NEVER_ charges for extensions of the full factory warranty, period. Sounds like they were trying to sell you some third-party service contract, and _NOT_ a true extension of the Honda factory warranty. Honda does routinely offer warranty extension promotions on certain models during certain times, and all you have to do register it with Honda (fill out a form). That's it.
> 
> Finally, it's not a rumor. It is a fact that production of 2-stage Honda snowblowers _is_ moving from Japan to the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC. It is expected this new production will happen this summer, but there are no official announcements of any new models or firm schedule. When there are, I will share all the details here ASAP.


I've PM you.

My property is flat so the wheel version fits the bill. Choosing between the wheel and track version of the 724 is complicated. The 928WA/TA is easy. The 724WA has larger augur 14" vs 12" and larger impeller. On the hand, the smaller augur and impeller on the 724TA spins faster. 

They were trying to sell me the official Honda extended warranty. They showed me the chart. I doubted that a big dealer like them wasn't aware of Honda promotion. 

I'm glad it is not a rumor. Please do share info about it you are allowed to do so.


----------



## nZone

43128 said:


> i would just have ordered it online and walked out after the paperwork fee part. most dealers are extremely helpful and easy to work with, but some dealers like this one are run by assholes. report the dealer to honda and Robert


After the fact, I thought about that. I was shoveling for two winters, what's another 7 days wait for delivery? My wife always said to me "you're good after the fact".


----------



## charley95

DaveS said:


> I just adjusted my tracks for the first time in 10 years. It's easy and for a home owner, even in the North East like me, it doesn't seem to go out of adjustment much. Just need to adjust two nuts in the back to take slack out of the tracks. I don't need to check air pressure ever.


Good point,I didn't know that about the tracks.


----------



## charley95

Not trying to drift here but, Is it just me or does anyone else here think it would be easier to have the forward/reverse lever on the right side instead of the left??


----------



## nZone

yarcraftman,

This particular dealer listed the 724WA for $2199. I always opt to buy local if I have to spend over $1000 unless the price is outrageously high compare to online. And this particular dealer only does hand delivery within 10 miles radius of their store. So, the hassle of me picking it up and take it home gives me a pause. 

As for wheel vs track, it gives me a headache especially the 724.


----------



## nZone

charley95 said:


> I have just read here on the forum that the tracks require some maintenance.
> Keeping the proper PSI in the tires is no big deal, I just check them before I use it. If your on the east coast I would opt for the larger 928 and the extra $200 isn't that much more for a larger unit.
> 
> Here in central Illinois we don't get the biblical proportion snow falls like they do out east. The extra $200 is a no brainer if I lived out east, plus I don't have enough room in my garage for a 928. I just wish Honda would move that forward/reverse lever to the right. I'm still trying to get used to it after using my old MTD that I had for 28yrs. I'm anxious to try it out with a large snow storm but, that hasn't happened here yet. Only getting 2-3 inches tomorrow.


You are right, additional $200 is a no brainer. I need to measure my garage space in Spring to see how much space I have left after the MDX is in there. I don't think additional 4" makes much a difference, but to be sure than regretful.


----------



## nZone

DaveS said:


> Let me go off a bit on the dealer…. The buyer is always in control- or should be.. unless you let them take control. Always listen to that little voice inside your head that gives you warning signals. I recently went to buy my wife a new iPhone. I couldn't believe all the crap they tried to sling at us… you need this and that, blah, blah, blah. I politely said… "I am hungry and plan on eating shortly. I have no intention to buy anything else except the phone. Sorry but that's what I'm doing." I was out in minutes! Lots of people let themselves get put in those situations… please don't!
> 
> I have the HS928TAS. Amazing machine. I'm sure a smaller machine might work… but I like to make sure mine really throws the snow so I don't have 10 feet mountains at the end of the driveway. Also- the track drives are amazing. I have a big hill and have to keep my propane tanks accessible… that thing just plows through everything.


I called them up ahead a time. I arrived and got greeted by the salesguy whom I talked to on the phone. He was pleasant, actually. He walked me to his desk. As he filled the form in the computer, the application froze on him. I was behind him looking over his shoulder so he didn't fake it on me. He rebooted the pc, the same thing happened again. He tried another computer, didn't work. I waited until they fixed the computer. For all those times, the salesguy didn't try to upsale me or anything. We just talked. The computer came back online, so the salesguy started filling in my information. Them he got called in...he came back and dropped me the paperwork fee bombshell. He apologized to me that he didn't think there was one for snowblower but it was and there was nothing that he could do about it. My time was already wasted...so.


----------



## jtclays

Finance guy?? 2 hours?????? Absolute fake scam bull sheet I wouldn't even go back to that dealership if it was the only one that sold snowblowers in the world. My dad just bought a very expensive garden tractor mid-season last year. It took nearly 15 minutes. He paid cash, yes, but it's a carry along piece of equipment regardless. He got all the free hats and upgrade service 2-4 weeks after purchase, too. I had my truck there with a trailer for the deal and they talked me out of taking it so the tractor "delivery" guy could set it up at my dad's place for free. The guy beat me back to my parents place AND left a new, full, 5 gallon tank of gas and work gloves (pink for my mom and tan for my dad). I know we're talking red versus green here and 2 grand versus 9, but 2 hours to get a machine out of a dealer is a felony IMO.


----------



## db9938

Welcome, and I would be very reluctant in returning to that dealer. 

That said, while you do not have to concern yourself with tire PSI on tracks, they can be a little challenging to maneuver. Some folks go so far as to make a dolly to move it around the garage. 

I would also consider how many winters that we see like this, and does it justify the larger machine? I can't answer that for you. 

I would also throw out there another idea, have you considered a used Ariens. Jackmels usually has a pretty good selection, and if repairs are not your thing, he's a wizard in that arena as well. He's probably running low in machine nowadays, but he might be worth contacting in the summer time. He is a member here.


----------



## micah68kj

jtclays said:


> Finance guy?? 2 hours?????? Absolute fake scam bull sheet I wouldn't even go back to that dealership if it was the only one that sold snowblowers in the world. My dad just bought a very expensive garden tractor mid-season last year. It took nearly 15 minutes. He paid cash, yes, but it's a carry along piece of equipment regardless. He got all the free hats and upgrade service 2-4 weeks after purchase, too. I had my truck there with a trailer for the deal and they talked me out of taking it so the tractor "delivery" guy could set it up at my dad's place for free. The guy beat me back to my parents place AND left a new, full, 5 gallon tank of gas and work gloves (pink for my mom and tan for my dad). I know we're talking red versus green here and 2 grand versus 9, but 2 hours to get a machine out of a dealer is a felony IMO.


You said what I wanted to say, J.T. Thank you! If I were the mothership I'd call him in for some serious sales schooling.


----------



## joee5

I think you should "out" the dealer that ripped you off.


----------



## db9938

I would also give Robert a shot at looking into this.


----------



## nZone

jtclays said:


> Finance guy?? 2 hours?????? Absolute fake scam bull sheet I wouldn't even go back to that dealership if it was the only one that sold snowblowers in the world. My dad just bought a very expensive garden tractor mid-season last year. It took nearly 15 minutes. He paid cash, yes, but it's a carry along piece of equipment regardless. He got all the free hats and upgrade service 2-4 weeks after purchase, too. I had my truck there with a trailer for the deal and they talked me out of taking it so the tractor "delivery" guy could set it up at my dad's place for free. The guy beat me back to my parents place AND left a new, full, 5 gallon tank of gas and work gloves (pink for my mom and tan for my dad). I know we're talking red versus green here and 2 grand versus 9, but 2 hours to get a machine out of a dealer is a felony IMO.


No, not 2 hours with the finance guy (about 30 mins w/him). It was the whole process including the computer downtime. It was the same process like you would buy a car. That whole nine yards.  I understand their main business is Honda motorcycle, but they shouldn't treat snowblower the same way.


----------



## nZone

Okay, I looked over the receipt again, the total fee was $128. The sales receipt itemized as $68 dealer prep and $60 administration fee. The salesperson told me it was all 'paperworks' fee. This is what they have in small fine print on their website under snowblower section. That was what they charged me in the bold text.

_*Price, if shown, is Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) and does not include government fees, taxes, *dealer vehicle freight/preparation, dealer document preparation charges* or any finance charges (if applicable). MSRP and/or final actual sales price will vary depending on options or accessories selected. _ 


Anyway, I am not posting here trying to bad mouth the dealer. I'm just telling what I experienced with a local dealer, and that I am afraid to experience the same again with another local dealer. Hey, on the bright side, I got a free T-Shirt. LOL.


----------



## ehonda

nZone - i would think your experience with that local dealer is 1) more of an anomaly, and 2) definitely no reason for you to consider ever buying a snowblower from a big box store. if it were me, i would go with a different local dealer.

i have come across two 2014 sold honda single stage snowblowers on craigslist this season. one looks perfect, and was from a local dealer (Robert I still haven't gotten around to getting back to you re: transferring the warranty!). the other one was from a "depot for homes", and i've already taken it in for warranty work -- the choke knob keeps falling off, the fuel valve is missing a bolt, and the left/right/up/down chute controls are exponentially stiffer than the other machine.


----------



## db9938

I guess some of that experience is best left to patience being the better part of valor. The additional fees on the other hand, are inexcusable and criminal. 

About 10 years ago, I bought a riding mower from a large green tractor dealer. I was in, loaded and on my way in about 30 minutes. And part of that, was me asking to see the parts department and the service department, and asking other various questions. 

I could totally understand if this were something that you were financing and titling, but it's not. And at the moment that they began to discount anything that they you said about the extended factory warranty and were not willing to allow you to show them, and worst yet, not stay current with their product, I would have walked. I've done it before, and then fired off an email to their corporate HQ. Business is business, but making money should not leave any party uncomfortable. They should want you singing their praises, and coming back for all four seasons. 

I appreciate that you wanted to stick with a local dealer. But in this experience I am not sure that they deserved you.


----------



## dhazelton

I was buying a dirt bike at a Honda Powersports dealer and I sit down to do the dirty part and the salesperson says 'and $500 dealer prep and freight....' I said whoa! Forget it - the bike is only $4500 - that's a lot of money on top. He knocked it down to $200. I wanted the bike so I bit (Ducati adds almost $1500 freight and setup!!). Now all the tags say the price plus freight and prep very out in the open. I still think you should contact Honda Corporate if you can. A 'paperwork fee' for a snowblower sounds like baloney. They are supposed to fill out the warranty info for you on blowers and mowers and such. Shouldn't charge you to do it.


----------



## yarcraftman

Nzone,

Let us know what you end up deciding to do.

I am lucky that my dealer does the drop off/pick up as well and I have an Explorer and Accord so a 724 is not going in either of those. In my opinion it is ashame that this dealer tries to get these fees like this. This type of behavior only encourages others to go to big box stores and hurts other small businesses throughout the country.

By the way I agree with the lever placements that everyone is referring to. However, I am wondering if I think that way since my old 70's Ariens was that way. Maybe by next winter I will be used to it?


----------



## superbuick

As a potential Honda snowblower purchaser in the Boston area, and current owner of 2 honda inverter generators, I want to know who this dealer is to make sure I never, ever do business there.


----------



## dhazelton

For what it's worth, I like the lever placement - I adjust the chute a lot in mid run so having them close to my right hand makes sense, for me anyway.


----------



## DaveS

dhazelton said:


> For what it's worth, I like the lever placement - I adjust the chute a lot in mid run so having them close to my right hand makes sense, for me anyway.


I too adjust the chute a lot but…. I wouldn't mind having it close to the right side somewhere though.


----------



## dhazelton

Mine ARE on the right side - speed selction F/R is on the left on my machines.


----------



## nZone

dhazelton said:


> I was buying a dirt bike at a Honda Powersports dealer and I sit down to do the dirty part and the salesperson says 'and $500 dealer prep and freight....' I said whoa! Forget it - the bike is only $4500 - that's a lot of money on top. He knocked it down to $200. I wanted the bike so I bit (Ducati adds almost $1500 freight and setup!!). Now all the tags say the price plus freight and prep very out in the open. I still think you should contact Honda Corporate if you can. A 'paperwork fee' for a snowblower sounds like baloney. They are supposed to fill out the warranty info for you on blowers and mowers and such. Shouldn't charge you to do it.


It's already been two years since I bought it. My only retribution is not to shop there again. I pm'ed Robert about the dealer.


----------



## nZone

yarcraftman said:


> Nzone,
> 
> Let us know what you end up deciding to do.
> 
> I am lucky that my dealer does the drop off/pick up as well and I have an Explorer and Accord so a 724 is not going in either of those. In my opinion it is ashame that this dealer tries to get these fees like this. This type of behavior only encourages others to go to big box stores and hurts other small businesses throughout the country.
> 
> By the way I agree with the lever placements that everyone is referring to. However, I am wondering if I think that way since my old 70's Ariens was that way. Maybe by next winter I will be used to it?


Now, I am open to consider the 928. I am thinking along the line of "it (HP) is better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it". I compared the physical dimension between 724/928, they are about the same except 928 is 4" wider. So it's not a large gap. I think Honda may be exaggerate the HP number for the 724. I think the model number represents 7 = HP and 24" clearing width. They sell a standalone engine (GX200) with the specs of 5.5 HP. I'm lean towards the track version -- just an in case I bought another house with slope driveway. Either way, it's going to be a 724 or 928. I'll let you guys know around August. 

You are right. The fees made me consider about buying it online. There is no sales tax and free shipping with fully assembled and serviced in a custom wooden crate. I'm sure honest dealer won't charge those fees. I need to find one. Since snowblower is a not refundable item, local vs online is a wash.


----------



## nZone

superbuick said:


> As a potential Honda snowblower purchaser in the Boston area, and current owner of 2 honda inverter generators, I want to know who this dealer is to make sure I never, ever do business there.


I won't name the dealer. I can you give a hint. They operate under many names in different locations around Boston/Boston Metro. They sell Honda (Yamaha too I think) motorcycle, off-road motorcycle, and Honda powered equipment. The place where I bought my snowblower is located in Beverly.
I'm sure you will figure it out.


----------



## dhazelton

The 7hp and 9hp both supposedly move 46 tons per hour, I guess the impeller is the same size. I'd go for the extra oomph considering all you got this year.


----------



## ELaw

nZone said:


> I won't name the dealer. I can you give a hint. They operate under many names in different locations around Boston/Boston Metro. They sell Honda (Yamaha too I think) motorcycle, off-road motorcycle, and Honda powered equipment. The place where I bought my snowblower is located in Beverly.
> I'm sure you will figure it out.


Next time go across the highway and visit Maestranzi brothers. My family has bought several pieces of equipment and parts there and had a lot of service done, and always had good experiences.


----------

